# Where do you put those big boxes???



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

Since the record companies are going for broke and offering huge boxed sets of every conceivable orchestra, conductor, and performer, I and I'm sure many other people have been gobbling them up like nobody's business.

As much as I enjoy collecting them, I now have a problem. I have a CD cabinet at home where I keep most of my collection including some of those huge boxes, but this particular one (Boston Symphony Orchestra Recordings on DG, in case anyone was wondering) doesn't fit anywhere. Any suggestions for where I can store it and, out of curiosity, where do you store ones like this?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm not sure how big the boxset in question is, but how about putting the discs into a binder or something like that which will save a lot of space? The packaging can then be put in the attic or garage if you want to keep it since you don't have to worry about those environments ruining your discs.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Keep it on top of the cabinet for display, or in a closet. Get a second cabinet that has larger shelves to accommodate box sets.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Keep it on top of the cabinet for display, or in a closet. *Get a second cabinet that has larger shelves to accommodate box sets.*


I thought about writing that, but it seemed kind of obvious. :lol: But, hey, it is a perfectly valid option.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My box sets are stacked up two deep on one of the spare shelves of the stereo cabinet. Perhaps that's not too bad an arrangement in my case because the largest of the boxes are only a few inches in depth, but I'm nevertheless running out of space. Also it's a bit of a drag having to pull out the some of the ones at the front in order to get at one of the ones behind them.

My only suggestion for really large box sets is to have a book cull and dedicate a shelf to them there.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

We do things differently in Australia. Here's what we do with our box sets. -


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2018)

You're going to have to supply us with a floor plan of your house and photos so we know where we can find space for your big CD box that doesn't fit. Alternatively, you can invite us over to your house. Otherwise, I don't know where to put them. On _top_ of a shelf or cabinet???


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's what Russians do with those pesky CD boxes. Nossir, they won't bother you no more.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

You need adjustable shelving rather than cabinets


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Here's what Russians do with those pesky CD boxes. Nossir, they won't bother you no more.


No, Ken. The Russian way of storing these things involves finding somewhere new to put them. Like the Crimean Peninsula?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

They use a U-kraine to carry them


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Robert Pickett said:


> No, Ken. The Russian way of storing these things involves finding somewhere new to put them. Like the Crimean Peninsula?


The US seems to have a lot more places to store those surplus CD cases. See the long list:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_interventions_by_the_United_States


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

KenOC said:


> The US seems to have a lot more places to store those surplus CD cases. See the long list:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_interventions_by_the_United_States


Interesting list. All of which were annexed, despite a treaty a few years earlier quaranteeing the current borders???


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

Kips said:


> Winds of the World, give answer! They are whimpering to and fro--
> And what should they know of USA who only USA know?--
> The poor little street-bred people that vapour and fume and brag,
> They are lifting their heads in the stillness to yelp at the 'merican Flag!


.

.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Robert Pickett said:


> Interesting list. All of which were annexed, despite a treaty a few years earlier quaranteeing the current borders???


Countries the United States has invaded, often to overthrow established governments, include Mexico, Cuba, Colombia, Nicaragua, Haiti, Dominican Republic, Chile, Syria, Iran (well, we helped), Guatemala, Guyana, and Grenada. This is not an exhaustive list!

Most did not involve annexations, although our invasions of Mexico did result in the seizure of more than half its territory, now making up the states of California, Nevada, Utah, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas, as well as parts of Wyoming, Colorado, Oklahoma and Kansas.

Makes the Russkies look like small-timers, eh?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 104816
> .


Classic 1970's long-hair record storage!


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

Robert Pickett said:


> No, Ken. The Russian way of storing these things involves finding somewhere new to put them. Like the Crimean Peninsula?


Russians are practical people, they keep their stuff close to their home, unlike Americans who spread it all over the world.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Classic 1970's long-hair record storage!


But are there any seeds in the jackets?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------

